# please advice



## ossierand (Dec 7, 2012)

has anyone worked for msckesson company, i just got offered a full time  remote job with them, their salary is very low, however they say that they have an excellent benefit package. 
I am in the middle of a K-force contract which ended and i need to wait until another project becomes available. 
any advice?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 10, 2012)

ossierand said:


> has anyone worked for msckesson company, i just got offered a full time  remote job with them, their salary is very low, however they say that they have an excellent benefit package.
> I am in the middle of a K-force contract which ended and i need to wait until another project becomes available.
> any advice?



I have wondered how those two companies pay. What is k force like to work for? Good pay?


----------



## jlparker0898 (Dec 10, 2012)

McKesson does have a wonderful benefits package...


----------



## ossierand (Dec 11, 2012)

Kforce has great pay however if you opt to take the health insurance with the family your paycheck will be cut into half, and also there is no guarrantee that you will keep working, i only worked for a month and they came back and told me that they are cutting down on employees because they hired a lot of coders. 
McKesson the pay is low however there is the security of working long term and from what I keep hearing they have great benefits.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 13, 2012)

ossierand said:


> Kforce has great pay however if you opt to take the health insurance with the family your paycheck will be cut into half, and also there is no guarrantee that you will keep working, i only worked for a month and they came back and told me that they are cutting down on employees because they hired a lot of coders.
> McKesson the pay is low however there is the security of working long term and from what I keep hearing they have great benefits.





 Thanks for the info.


----------

